# What DS Do You Have?



## QuickSilverMC (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I've been using the old NDS since release day 2004, its now been nearly 4 years, no new announcements of a new handheld....

anyway i just wanted to know what kind of DS people are using/ have at this point in the ds's life

The Original Nintendo DS or the Nintendo DS Lite?

also how long do you guys think the ds life has left (until a new handheld)?

Please comment....


----------



## Satangel (Aug 11, 2008)

White DS Lite since they were launched.


----------



## Prime (Aug 11, 2008)

Polar 
White
Lite.

I use to have a silver Original Nintendo DS but it broke.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 11, 2008)

1 Silver DS (since 2005), 1 White DS Lite (since launch)


----------



## Sephi (Aug 11, 2008)

Onyx DS lite


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Onyx DS lite


----------



## Waluigi2 (Aug 11, 2008)

matrix121391 said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Onyx DS lite


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 11, 2008)

Crimson DS =D


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 11, 2008)

I've got an old grey DS phat.


----------



## LagunaCid (Aug 11, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Crimson DS =D


----------



## g4med4d (Aug 11, 2008)

Cobalt and Onyx DSL


----------



## MAD_BOY (Aug 11, 2008)

Launch DS Phat
Crimson DS Lite


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 11, 2008)

Modded Polar White Lite and Crimson/Black.....(I'd like to get the phat one for some cheap price, just for collection)


----------



## skagamer (Aug 11, 2008)

Cobalt DS lite


----------



## Jax (Aug 11, 2008)

Onyx DS lite


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 11, 2008)

If I'd brought a Phat I'd still be using it, (never seen the point in replacing a perfectly working piece of kit) but just when I'd saved up enough money they announced the Lite. So I decided to wait and got a black one.


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 11, 2008)

currently own:
*original ds's*
1pc - silver/black launch system (jp)
1pc - silver/black launch system (us)
2pc - mariokart edition (us)

*ds lite's*
1pc - arctic white (jp)
1pc - arctic white (us)
1pc - navy enamel (jp)
2pc - ice blue (jp)
1pc - onyx system (us)
1pc - pink system (us)
2pc - legend of zelda: triforce edition (us)
2pc - nintendogs: metallic rose edition (us)
1pc - metallic pink (us)
2pc - crimson/black (us)
2pc - cobalt/black (us)
1pc - final fantasy xii: revenant wings sky pirate edition (jp)
1pc - final fantasy: ring of fates gemini edition (jp)
2pc - legend of zelda: phantom hourglass edition (silver) (uk)

rumour had it that nintendo was going to announce an update to the ds lite at this year's E3, but obviously that didn't happen.

the benefits of the lite's are obviously: brighter screen, smaller size, longer battery life in between charges


----------



## xJonny (Aug 11, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> currently own:
> *original ds's*
> 1pc - silver/black launch system (jp)
> 1pc - silver/black launch system (us)
> ...



You still have all of them? Holy ships.


----------



## 001100 (Aug 11, 2008)

Original Nintendo DS - Electric Blue


----------



## tatumanu (Aug 11, 2008)

I first had the original nds then i sold it plus all my games to get a ds lite white and a g6. A week after i had the ds lite white i went back to the shop and swap it for the ds lite black since my white one had a yellow screen.

so yeah i have a nds lite black


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 11, 2008)

Onyx FTW. Black is the best DS color ever. My sis has a white DS and you can see the yellow shoulder pads and d-pad Rofl


----------



## Christen (Aug 11, 2008)

I have an Arctic White Lite DS that I bought about a year ago.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 11, 2008)

Original DS form 2004.  Still better then the Lite.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 11, 2008)

DSL Navy Blue (lost somewhere)
DSL Polar White
DSL Black & Red
DSL Black
DSL Legend of Zelda Gold Edition
DS Phat

Yeah...


----------



## xJonny (Aug 11, 2008)

What's a DLS? LOL

P.S. Did someone say "spoilt"?


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 11, 2008)

I added the poll at the OP's request.


----------



## moozxy (Aug 11, 2008)

I have one polar white DS lite.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 11, 2008)

1 launch phat but it died and now i keep the remains lying around
1 silver lite which i just got


----------



## xJonny (Aug 11, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> I added the poll at the OP's request.


What about "both"?


----------



## Minox (Aug 11, 2008)

A Polar White DSL


----------



## signz (Aug 11, 2008)

Good old original Silver(?) NDS Phat


----------



## Draxi (Aug 11, 2008)

i have both ^^ 

Nintendo DS (The Original One)

Nintendo Ds Lite (the black one)


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 11, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> What's a DLS? LOL
> 
> P.S. Did someone say "spoilt"?


I work for the money to buy them, thanks... I only buy another one if the previous is "old".


----------



## JPH (Aug 11, 2008)

Got two DS Lites (one being sent to thieves for him to finish up a case install, the other black) and I just combined two broken DS Phats Saturday to make a working one.

I prefer the DS Phat more than the Lite, right now :I


----------



## xJonny (Aug 11, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> xJonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Sorry, I meant to say spoilt for choice.


----------



## Seven (Aug 12, 2008)

Polar White DS Lite.

Used to own a Silver DS Phat.


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Aug 12, 2008)

oh, so far it looks like people are using the Lite more than the original one.

the reason I did not ask to have both is because I wanted to know what was used most/ more likely to be used.

still nobody answered the question about the ds life,

i would probably say there is around 2-3 more years left....


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 12, 2008)

no ds at all is 0 percent because people who doesnt have a ds wont bother clicking on this thread


----------



## zidane_genome (Aug 12, 2008)

Pure black DSphat!!!  looks better than the black ds lite!


----------



## Forstride (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a Polar White DS Lite.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 12, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> no ds at all is 0 percent because people who doesnt have a ds wont bother clicking on this thread


Not true.


Oh and someone proved you wrong.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

DS lite white, semi-dead hinges,
At keast the original DS has batter hinges...


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 13, 2008)

ndsl


----------



## samuraibunny (Aug 23, 2008)

Have a black DS Lite, but I'm worried about the broken hinge problem occurring because my old DS Lite had that problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When is Nintendo going to release the next NDS? I've heard rumors about one for a while now..


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

A broken one? XD It's on its way to the US for repairs, it's a DS Lite that I killed trying to change its case, though the Dragon on the case is worth it.


----------



## cerenade (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a green DS Lite

how long left? erm I'd say maybe 2/3 years


----------



## Zyenet (Aug 27, 2008)

Silver Nintendo DS, and a Polar White DS Lite.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 27, 2008)

To be modded Ds lite (yes... my old one!)
Black official case, with white and/or red buttons


----------



## Rehehelly (Aug 27, 2008)

Original NDS Phat. Had it as soon as it came out, hasn't failed me yet, surprisingly how badly I treat it.

Buy a DS Lite when I break it.


----------



## klaw224 (Aug 27, 2008)

DS phat!!!! RARITY RULES~!

I laugh at all the new guys who got the DS lite in my place. It just means that i knew about it first. "In my place people just get it when it's famous" but i got the DS when it was still new


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 27, 2008)

klaw224 said:
			
		

> DS phat!!!! RARITY RULES~!
> 
> I laugh at all the new guys who got the DS lite in my place. It just means that i knew about it first. "In my place people just get it when it's famous" but i got the DS when it was still new




I got a DS phat on launch day,and then got a DS lite when it came out.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Aug 30, 2008)

NDSL For the Win All the way


----------



## Mazor (Sep 5, 2008)

Turqoise DS lite. Doesn't look very good.


----------



## da_head (Sep 5, 2008)

onyx ds lite. original colors ftw!


----------



## dewback (Sep 5, 2008)

ds phat blue mine looks and plays great
ds lite onyx son's. I've replace the touch screen and it has the broken led hinge. need to fix or replace it befor he messess up my phat.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 5, 2008)

I traded in my Phat DS for a Silver Lite.


----------



## Banger (Sep 5, 2008)

onyx ds lite


----------



## imz (Sep 11, 2008)

BRIGHT WHITE DUAL SCREEN LITE


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 12, 2008)

First was a Black, replacement was a crimson and black.

How long does it have left? Hmm at least 5 years me thinks.

I figure in 5 years Nintendo will likely have access to enough technological innovation to have a much better doodad on the shelf.

They of course might not require 5 years. But I figure the item itself won't be a dead end earlier than that.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 12, 2008)

Crimson/black DS lite. Never had a phat, my brother does though.

I would say at least 2 years until a completely new handheld. The DS is outselling the PSP consistently, so there's really no reason to make a new system unless Sony suddenly does. I can see a DSv3 next christmas though.


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 12, 2008)

NDS Lite FTW!


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 17, 2008)

Onyx DS lite 2 xmas ago


----------



## dukenukethis (Sep 17, 2008)

Original PHAT DS November, 2004 still kicking!


----------



## Lametta (Sep 17, 2008)

I have the european pink DS lite since last year


----------



## Banger (Sep 17, 2008)

NDSL about 1 year ago.


----------



## LordWill072284 (Sep 17, 2008)

went through a white ds lite, hinge broke, got a black one, sold that to a friend, and bout 2 days ago bout the cobalt / blue one


----------



## Sstew (Sep 17, 2008)

Original Phat DS (Electric Blue), Been going strong for nearly 4 years, buying a case mod for it soon.


----------



## laurozza (Sep 17, 2008)

Lite. Irreplaceable.


----------



## mrSmiles (Sep 17, 2008)

NDS Lite, no way i would want the bigger bulky DS Original btw i just bought my DS today since my cyclods finally arrived


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 18, 2008)

red and black ds here


----------



## Absynthe (Sep 18, 2008)

Black DS lite. Love it.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 18, 2008)

Black DSLite here too..... Wish I'd got a white one as the black is an arse to keep clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I don't bother cleaning it anymore


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 18, 2008)

Meh, boring black DS. I gotta go buy the crystal case DIY skin set >:{O


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

DS Lite


----------



## DrYHeLL (Nov 8, 2008)

Black & Crimson DS Lite

*does a little dance*


----------



## da_head (Nov 8, 2008)

oynx dsl. original colors ftw!


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 8, 2008)

silver lite FTW


----------



## Green0scar (Nov 8, 2008)

Black lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we need a black ds icon


----------



## Lelouch (Nov 8, 2008)

I already posted in this thread a while ago but I've been missing my original NDS.  I have the slim and it's nice and all but I don't really take it anywhere and sometimes I feel it's hard to play because of how small it is, my case helps bulk it up though.  The original NDS I never had this problem because it was bulky, not to mention I loved the d-pad on it!


----------



## updowners (Nov 9, 2008)

Dark blue ds lite


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

Navy Fleet Admiral DS Lite complete with elite crew, aircraft carriers, cruisers, destroyers, frigates, corvettes, submarines, and amphibious assault ships.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 9, 2008)

An Onyx black one. Unlike Mei-o, I have Obama on my side.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

A Cobalt Black DS Lite.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

A Limited Edition Guitar Hero DS  Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


(I am Not friggin lying for those idiots.)


----------



## Midna (Nov 9, 2008)

My DS lite was stolen. I'm using my old phat with the broken hinge for now.


----------



## Good ol' Phi (Nov 9, 2008)

DS lite i'd never use a bricky old phat nds


----------



## xalphax (Nov 13, 2008)

i have got the lite, and i think i will keep it.


----------



## JPH (Nov 13, 2008)

DS Phat and 2 Lites


----------



## Immortal Game (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a DS phat that's been through a lot, and it even got signed by Reggie at one point, but that wore off.  Part of the hinge broke off, so I bought an Onyx Lite.  The old one still works, though.

I've always wanted either the navy or ice blue Lites, but they never came to the US.  Now I kinda want the limited edition Dialga and Palkia one, but... I still like those blue ones.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 16, 2008)

White lite and original (day one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) phat


----------



## kjean (Nov 16, 2008)

A white lite.


----------



## beedog19 (Nov 16, 2008)

White DS Lite with a brand new crack on the top screen. Bought it a couple weeks after it made it to these shores. May have to replace it soon, we'll see how annoying it gets in the coming weeks.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 17, 2008)

Pink DSL and a DSi


----------



## Dark (Nov 18, 2008)

I still have the original from the luanch and a DSL


----------



## kaizer ryo (Nov 20, 2008)

I have all 3


----------



## Radio (Nov 20, 2008)

Metalic Blue phat and now a Crimson/Black Lite.


----------



## Maybe (Nov 20, 2008)

My first ds was the original, then I sold it. Now I have a ds lite


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a regular DS (Electric blue) that I got a few months after release. And until it dies, I don't plan on buying a lite.


----------



## OneMichael (Dec 3, 2008)

I got a black DS Lite a couple months ago. I won't get a DSi.

I would expect the next generation within about two years. I can't wait to see what they cook up.


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2008)

DS lite, black!


----------



## darkangel5000 (Dec 12, 2008)

Both of em. Bought the lite, when the old DS "broke", but I've fixed it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Isaiah (Dec 18, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Crimson DS =D


----------



## Harumy (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the original DS and the ds lite


----------



## Reaper (Dec 23, 2008)

i haf the nentando de es light


----------



## falcon64z8 (Dec 23, 2008)

kaizer ryo said:
			
		

> I have all 3



Same here!

Grey Phat
Zelda Edition Lite
O and an empty bag


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 24, 2008)

lol, I'm replacing the housing of my old lite, and I have my old phat


----------



## Reaper (Jan 1, 2009)

I GAT A LITE
1 year ago.


----------



## Blackiris (Jan 10, 2009)

Got into the world of DS with a friend's Lite, so I got myself a Lite.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got an original 2005 model Nintendo DS phat (silver).


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a lite, and gave my phat to my best friend. Once you go to the lite, playing the phat is painful IMO.


----------



## CyberFish (Jan 11, 2009)

Lite


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the original NDS I got it the day it came out.
I really want to get a Lite version but they're pretty expensive.


----------



## Lord Toon (Feb 3, 2009)

I use my Original DS (Graphite Black) (JPN)...I wish nintendo would make a Atomic Purple version though. *Wishful Thinking*//


----------



## mewcuss (Feb 3, 2009)

I got both! (so i can't vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

The DS lite (white) has the screen brightness adjustability with better, more vibrant colours and is small enough to fit in my back pocket (I tend to travel around a lot).
Whilst the DS brick (grey) has the better D-pad for games like Mario Kart and Street Fighter.


----------



## xrM (Feb 13, 2009)

Cobalt black DS lite, never had a phat, never knew it even existed till i found out about the lite..


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 14, 2009)

Had a phat DS before, currently own a black DS Lite since its launch.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 14, 2009)

I have both a Silver Phat DS and an Onyx DS Lite.


----------



## david432111 (Feb 14, 2009)

Still using my phat ds, though the paint is starting to fade.......


----------



## Rigle (Feb 17, 2009)

I have 2 Ds: The Original and the black lite ^^


----------



## aphirst (Feb 17, 2009)

Cobalt/Black Lite. I love it so much.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have two. My origonal day one silver DS and a new Solid Black DSlite one.
Personally I liked the original DS button feel and layout best.
This new one feels tiny and less responsive.

And with the DSi coming so soon I might end up with one of those.
Or I'd like to.
I wanna stay on top of hacks for that thing.
That SD card slot is just begging for crazy stuff to be done with it.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 17, 2009)

I have both. I bought my old DS Phat close to the European release (it's still bundled with the Metroid Prime Hunters demo). I replaced the case with a white one from DealExtreme.

I recently got a black DS Lite. It's bought in Europe, but it's actually an American version... Not that I really care; it was a great deal from a good store, and the DS is region free anyway.


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a silver phatty, the one that came with that Metroid Prime: Hunters demo.


----------



## Mimoy (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a Cobalt/Black DS Lite right now and I still have my original Onyx DS Lite with it's broken hinge.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 23, 2009)

Crimson/Black but it was turned into a European Red DS Lite because there's a crack near the microphone.

I also have an Onyx DS Lite

I also have a Pokepark DS since 2006


----------

